# looking to start a Malawi tank



## SamHogan (Apr 3, 2010)

I want to create a tank dedicated to mbuna malawi cichilids as i find them amazing with all the variations of colour etc, i know that its best to have sand and just loads and loads of rocks stones etc, havent really seen many plants in a malawi tank, or wood for that matter,

What i want to know is, what is probably the minimum size tank you need in gallons to begin a malawi community, i want to get loads of them in there as looking around on the internet most people put loads of them in a tank together, i was thinking of gettting like a 55gal tank, would that be good for malawis? how many could i get in there?

Thanks for any help offered.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

First of all, a 55 gallon tank would be great! You can probably put 8-11 cichlids in it as they grow to 5-8 inches. No plants are needed, as all rock is preferred. Sand or fine gravel is recommended as a substrate. They should be offered a varied diet consisting of krill, shrimp, bloodworms, tubifex worms, brine shrimp, cichlid sticks (by Tetra Cichlid), and VEGETABLES (such as romaine and maybe dandelion greens). Filtration is EXTREMELY important as many keepers "crowd" the tank to keep aggression down. They are also very messy eaters and will do better in a heavily filtered environment. I recommend Aquaclear filters. You could use an Aquaclear 70 paired with an undergravel filter (UGF) or you could use a 110 alone. You could also use various canister filters (the Rena Filstar XP2 is a good choice). An alternative to the Aquaclear is the Marineland power filters but I STRONGLY suggest you use the Aquaclears. My friend uses a 110 in a turtle tank with two turtles and the water stays clear ALL the time (with weekly water changes of 25% ;-) ). I hope this helps you out. Feel free to ask as many questions as you want!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

IMO, the minimum size for successful long-term Malawi tank is 4' long. Thats big enough for there to be some room in the tank that isn't 'owned' be the dominant fish. Since the 55 is the most common 4' tank, thats the usual suggestion, but a 33, 40, 45, 50 gallon tank with the same 4' x 1' footprint will also work. And a deeper tank, say a 4' x 18" 75 gallon tank would be even better.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

You should really sort your 15 gallon out first, they need the most attention.
Anyway, a 55 gallon would be great for Malawi's, thats the size I used when I kept them but have just decided to go for a change. Id say you could have 12-15 in there easy, they prefer to have a good stocked tank and plus it spreads the aggression so that not just one fish is picked on. You'll always going to get a dominant male thats going to like to tease and pick on the other fish and so be careful on what species you get. Electric Yellow Labs are nice and not so aggressive as other Malawi's and so these would be a good option in my book, some other nice ones are Zebra Cichlids although these are a notch higher on the aggression level but they should be fine together.


----------



## SamHogan (Apr 3, 2010)

So would the juwel rio 240 be suitable? im going to fill the bottom with some sand, some rocks pebels etc and thats it. get 2 filets, the juwels come with on fitted so ill buy one for the other side. then get about 15-20 malawi's? could somebody please just clarify how many different malawi cichlids there actually are.

I know of Mbuna's what others?

Many thanks.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Juwel's are the best tanks, all mine are Juwel's & the rio 240 is also a good choice. Id say around 15 Malawi's but don't get them all at once, make sure the tank is cycled and dont add them all together. Id say around 3 to start off with is a good number and then build the numbers up gradually.
There are lots of different species of Malawi cichlids, google is your best friend for finding them out.


----------



## SamHogan (Apr 3, 2010)

So let the tank cycle for about 2 weeks, then add 3 malawi's, leave it for a bit and then start adding gradually? awesome, nathan you know of any places where i could find a cheap 240? used or new?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Id say more than 2 weeks, just to make sure as its quite a big tank. Also make sure you get the water tested for any ammonia or nitrite too before you add fish and then add more gradually, every few weeks.
And I dont sorry, im sure you'll find one somewhere.


----------



## SamHogan (Apr 3, 2010)

Im looking everywhere, brand new they cost quite a bit, and there isnt really any local to us both that are used and being sold right now lol.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Try the bargain pages, you never know what you can find in there.


----------



## SamHogan (Apr 3, 2010)

Nathan, i have found a Ferplast Cayman 110 second hand, apparently about 3 years old, im waiting to see a picture but comes with stand etc, for a real cheap price, if i get it give it a good clean and some TLC, buy 2 new filters and a heater etc, do you think this would be a good option?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Used tanks are a great way to afford a bigger tank. Always test old filters and heaters before you add fish, but used filters that work are fine if you give them a thorough clean and new media. Ask how long the tank has been dry, if it's ever leaked and what the seller did about the leak. Having to reseal a tank is a PITA, but can be worth because you'd spend a lot more on a new tank.

But if that 110L, its only 29 gallons. Forget Malawi cichlids, you'd have to choose smaller fish.


----------



## SamHogan (Apr 3, 2010)

He drained it yesterday, ive asked about scratches and apparently theres a couple, but i have researched ways to remove scrathces from fish tanks. so that is fine.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Sounds good but its only a 29g? Too small for Malawi Cichlids, you'd have to stick with smaller cichlids such as german blue/bolivian rams or something.


----------



## SamHogan (Apr 3, 2010)

Its 230 litres.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ah thats ok, sounds good to me.


----------

